# Claiming tax back for unpaid maternity leave - when?



## jrewing (6 Sep 2007)

My sister has been working and paying tax at top rate of tax all year. She will go on unpaid maternity leave from next week until mid-January, so should be able to claim back some of the tax she paid.

Can she reclaim the money now by informing the Revenue that she won't be earning any more money this year ? Or will she need to wait until January, when she has her P60 ?

In case it is relevant, she is married and husband also paying tax at top rate, both PAYE.

Thanks, JR


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

In cases where somebody becomes unemployed mid year they can file a P50 claim for tax back.

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment 

However in this case she is still technically employed while on maternity leave so this may not be relevant here. On the other hand she may be able to contact _Revenue _mid year and certainly at year (via _P21 _balancing statement) end to get any overpayments of tax balanced and refunded. Probably best to give her tax office a shout and see what they say? Is she receiving just _SW Maternity Benefit _or is she also receiving any (full or partial) salary from the job while on maternity leave?


----------



## Nige (6 Sep 2007)

Get her to ring her tax office and ask them to transfer her allowances for the rest of the year to her husband, so he'll get the benefit of her tax refund as such.


----------



## Corcaioch (6 Sep 2007)

Her employer may also be willing to facilitate her by giving the benefit of the tax credits each month between now and the end of the tax year against income already earned.

The employer can pay the refund each month out of deductions from other employees.

I have seen this applied previously.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> is she also receiving any (full or partial) salary from the job while on maternity leave?


Sorry - I see from the thread title that she is not!


----------

